# [solved] sys-apps/systemd-197

## schmidicom

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade dieses ebuild (sys-apps/systemd-197) zu installieren und leider bricht es immer wieder an einer ganz bestimmten Stelle ab. Laut bugs.gentoo.org liegt es an der Datei "/etc/init.d/README" und das man diese nicht installieren soll.

Doch wie macht man das? Wie kann ich Portage auf einfach Weise sagen das es diese Datei ignorieren soll?

Das ganze ist ziemlich dringend da ohne dieses Update ein herunterfahren oder neustarten des Systems wohl keine sehr gute Idee wäre jetzt wo udev schon auf 197 ist.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=453028Last edited by schmidicom on Sun Jan 20, 2013 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

Ich würde es wie folgt versuchen:

```
rm /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/systemd-197/image///etc/init.d/README

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/systemd/systemd-197.ebuild merge
```

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe inzwischen einfach eine angepasste Version von dem offiziellen ebuild in mein local overlay kopiert das die entsprechende Datei löscht bevor emerge das ganze installiert.

Aber trotzdem, Danke.

----------

